# [SOLVED] help me please



## metalguitarman (Apr 8, 2009)

hi this is my first post so please be nice. im trying to find some help with overclocking my cpu. I have a asus p5q se motherboard, e2180 dual core 2.0 stock, mushkin pc2-6400 ddr 2 in dual configuration, 550 power supply, evga geforce 9600... oc the poop out of that myself. anyway my problem is whenever i have my ram in dual config it only reads it as 800 when its 1066... also i cant overclock at all. I dont know why but when its not in dual mode i can go all the way up to right about 3.0 stable on a stock intel cooler. can anyone help me im still kinda new at this and dont wanna pust my cpu too far.
Thanks in advance,
Gary


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: help me please*

I will post tomm if nobody else has ........... sorry but dog butt tired right now and dont want to jump into this sloppy .........


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: help me please*

in the mean time .......download cpu-z (free) and core temp (free)

post in this thread all your screen shots of the tabs within cpu-z


----------



## metalguitarman (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: help me please*










I have that stupid power saver thing on thats why the multiplyer is at 6 under full load its at 10 and the core speed is 2899.something or other. I had it a little higher but after about 3 hours of use the computer started **** with me... and it won so I took the fsb back down a little and its been stable for 4 days and i havent turned the compter off once. do you need the vcore and all that good stuff too cause i have a program that came with the mobo called pc probe 2 and can take some screens of that too if it will help you, has all the voltage and temps on it and the fan speeds as well.


----------



## metalguitarman (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: help me please*

and what I think i ment to say about dual channel is epp mode, where you have the memory in the same colored slots instead of right next to one another.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: help me please*

its best to keep the memory in matching colerd slots .......BTW; EPP stands for enhanced performance profile, some motherboards (most gigabyte P35 & p45 chipset boards) have a memory profile you can set thats like Turbo,racer or somethings along those lines, but I have found from my experiences anyway, that overclocked systems dont like those EPP functions enabled ......its best to set them to "standard"

most all overclocking achieves better results if you "disable" the EIST and the C1 /C2 option in the bios ...... this will stop the intel speed stepping from playing with the multipler


I think if you bumped your cpu voltage by .03 or .04 volts you would be stable at the settings you had before, especially if you disable those power management things


please post your probe 2 screen shots ......

also what is your cpu voltage in cpu-z while stress testing ....... you will want your bios setting to be about .03 volts higher than the highest reading you see for cpu voltage in the cpu-z readout while stress testing

afterwards once you get stable ..... you can sneak that down by .01 volts at a time and stress test again..... you will soon discover your lowest cpu voltage setting while stress testing


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: help me please*

make sure your ram voltage is set to 2.0 volts

once you start getting to the real end of your overclockign settings, the bios settings on auto dont work so well, they tend to be too slow to react to the necessary & needed voltage


----------



## metalguitarman (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: help me please*









allright thats with the pc probe 2. um should i overclock the pci-e too because i have the card overclocked. and that screen is with the stupid power saver thing off.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: help me please*

dont crank up the pci-e number that makes instability


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: help me please*

thats pretty decent out of a 2180 I defintely would quit at 3.0ghz you will need to bump the cpu volts to 1.34 to stay stable at 3.0


----------

